# ASCE review course



## studyoutside (Aug 20, 2015)

Has anyone taken the ASCE review course? My company will pay for the entirety of this course, but I cant find any reviews on the course.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 20, 2015)

Can you link us so we can read about it?


----------



## studyoutside (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.asce.org/pe_exam_review/

The price is much inflated on a per hour basis compared to other highly recommended courses on here but it would be free to me.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 20, 2015)

studyoutside said:


> http://www.asce.org/pe_exam_review/
> 
> The price is much inflated on a per hour basis compared to other highly recommended courses on here but it would be free to me.


Would the company be willing to pay for one of the other courses? Or will they only pay for the ASCE course?

If it free, I say go for it. Then you can give a review of the course for those who will follow.


----------



## studyoutside (Aug 20, 2015)

matt267 said:


> studyoutside said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.asce.org/pe_exam_review/
> ...


Unfortunately no. They are a very large company and have some sort of deal with ASCE. I will post a review after sometime in April!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 20, 2015)

Awesome. Good luck with your studies.

Stick around the site a bit and have some fun. You might learn a thing or two.


----------



## John QPE (Aug 21, 2015)

It looks like you missed a nice chunk of the classes already. Can you still view them?


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 21, 2015)

studyoutside said:


> http://www.asce.org/pe_exam_review/
> 
> The price is much inflated on a per hour basis compared to other highly recommended courses on here but it would be free to me.


Thanks. The AM topics seems to be broken up pretty closely to the NCEES outline. But for the PM, they just list "I and II". I'd like to see the topics covered.

Good luck!


----------



## studyoutside (Aug 21, 2015)

John QPE said:


> It looks like you missed a nice chunk of the classes already. Can you still view them?


I am not eligible to sit until the April 2016 exam. I am just trying to stay ahead of the game!


----------

